# Zebra Finches or LoveBirds?



## AnimalLover1

I'm new to birds but what's best to start with? I ideally want one that likes being handled and being out the cage...I'm learning towards lovebirds. Opinions please?

I'd also be looking to breed, are both of these easy to breed? Can they be done in the same cage, or would I need breeding cage? And why does it make a difference?

Many thanks.


----------



## poohdog

AnimalLover1 said:


> I'm new to birds but what's best to start with? I ideally want one that likes being handled and being out the cage...I'm learning towards lovebirds. Opinions please?
> 
> I'd also be looking to breed, are both of these easy to breed? Can they be done in the same cage, or would I need breeding cage? And why does it make a difference?
> 
> Many thanks.


Zebra finches your best starter bird...easy to cage breed,but not suitable to be let out of the cage and rarely hand tamed.

Lovebirds...easy to cage breed (usually) but to have out of the cage you need a hand reared pair (tame) that will cost a lot more than an ordinary pair.When breeding they may lose some of their tameness.

Don't mix hookbills with finches...some do with no problems.But there are many horror stories of finches losing feet or legs to members of the parrot family.
Bigger the cage the better for the health of your birds.Don't forget if you breed successfully, you need more cages for the offspring as they grow older to avoid being attacked by the adults who will want to breed again.


----------



## tobyneilson

As a starter bird i would go for finches, you cant really handd tame them but they are very friendly and will sit and chat to you when you are in the room,would recomen get a least two pairs so they have good company when you are not around,plus zebs are one of the cutest types birds out IMO
Only ever had one pair off lovebirds and boy were they noisy!:lol:


----------



## tobyneilson

Poohdog,what type are the birds in the third pic? the white ones with the black patch,they are gorgeous!


----------



## poohdog

tobyneilson said:


> Poohdog,what type are the birds in the third pic? the white ones with the black patch,they are gorgeous!


White ones???...the third picture is of Hecks Grassfinches.I used to breed them in a colony of six pairs.


----------



## tobyneilson

Yes they are the ones,all your finches are cute,still learning the names for finches lol


----------



## Bullymastiff

Just make certain you get an unrelated pair for breeding!

I had zebra finches they were fantastic little things, bred very easily, however all my male babies died within a few weeks...think maybe my pair were related and thats what caused problems. 

Also had bengalese finch which i prefer the look of, beautiful little birds, also bred easily with no problems. 

However small finch will never really be hand tame as such.


----------

